# It Finally Arrived



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Just a quick photo.......after spending almost 5 weeks in transit (with no explanation) it finally arrived this afternoon.

*A very early 60's Lord Elgin Electronic. The 2nd electric watch designed and built in the USA*










I'm certain that it houses Elgin's 725 movement but haven't removed it yet to confirm.

Elgin engineers filed the original USA patent application in 1952 for an 'Electrically-powered Time Device'. It was the world's first application to mass produce a complete electric wrist watch. Elgin released the watch for sale ten years later in 1962.

From what I've read there were only several thousand of these built and sources estimate that almost 90% were returned to the factory for repair. As stated in an earlier post, it was a disaster for Elgin. Production didn't last long and they are therefore hard to find.

I'll post more pictures later, but here's another


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Just a quick photo.......after spending almost 5 weeks in transit (with no explanation) it finally arrived this afternoon.
> 
> *A very early 60's Lord Elgin Electronic. The 2nd electric watch designed and built in the USA*
> 
> ...


Hi Larry,

Interesting looking item. I know nothing about electric watches but take it you will have seen this next item on eBay in Canada?

Item no:150199777575

All the best for New Year

Graham


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

grey said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick photo.......after spending almost 5 weeks in transit (with no explanation) it finally arrived this afternoon.
> ...


Thanks for the link Graham.

I believe the Elgin watch referenced on the eBay link dates later in the 60's probably after the original Elgin factory (near Chicago) had closed it's doors. It could also be from the early 70's. Watches from this period typically are brand named as "Elgin" using a Swiss electronic movement.

If you want to learn more about electric watches Paul (Silver Hawk) has a terrific website that you might want to visit at http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/index.php.

The watch I acquired is of an Elgin design dating back to the early 50's. Here is a reprint I found of an article that appeared in a 50's Popular Mechanics magazine that neatly puts things into perspective.










Electric or battery powered watches were pretty much leading edge technology at that time. Jet engines had only been in use for about 10 years, Avro Aircraft (Canada) had just started the design of the ARROW and you could buy a new Henry J sedan for about $1,363.









Wishing you a peaceful and prosperous New Year


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> The watch I acquired is of an Elgin design dating back to the early 50's. Here is a reprint I found of an article that appeared in a 50's Popular Mechanics magazine that neatly puts things into perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Larry,

I've been meaning to post a reply to this topic for several days but have been struck down with a filthy *man cold* for the last 4 days; typically, just beginning to get over it and back to work tomorrow.

Anyway, really glad the watch has finally turned up; I was beginning to think you had forgotten about us. I'd love to see a good picture of the movement in this one. And that article clipping is great, can I take a copy for my web site please?

I think I've got photocopies of the original patent applications for the Elgin movement --- someone sent them to me. If so, I'll scan and post.

Lets see that movement!









Happy New year!

Paul


----------

